# Flint river wma



## woody10 (Jul 17, 2016)

I've finally banked up enough points to get in on the flint river quota hunt. Unless I hear something just crazy about the new wma forming in Iwrin county. 
My question to the Flint river vets. Which hunt would you say is the best hunt ? Also over the last few years I have not heard about many big  deer being taken. Have Yall still been seeing good deer or is the population starting to dwindle down? Or possibly the population of wall hangers just low due to pressure ? 
Any info offered is greatly appreciated from one hunter to another. 
Thanks and have a blessed day!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jul 18, 2016)

both have their own merit...first hunt = less pressured deer, 2nd hunt = usually peak of the rut...
I think a lot of people go into that hunt thinking it will be a slam dunk...and forget that it is still public land hunting.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jul 18, 2016)

for what its worth I'll hopefully be going back this year (4 pref points) and will be choosing the first hunt


----------



## woody10 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's right you've got to work for them anywhere. I've killed deer and seen some really good deer during the second now season up there. Would have a good one on the wall if had rifle in hand but well you know how that goes. I was just curious as to how the deer heard was holding up. I haven't heard of any big ones coming off of it last couple yrs was just trying to go ahead and make up my mind lol. Good luck if drawn!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jul 19, 2016)

I killed what I thought was a pretty nice one 4 years ago and they laughed at me and told me I killed a baby lol there's pictures floating around here somewhere of it


----------



## woody10 (Jul 19, 2016)

If it was legal and you were happy with it nothing wrong with it at all.. Glad to hear you've had some success there


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 19, 2016)

It use to be awesome when they didn't have the gun hunt during the peak of the rut.  It use to be a sign in archery hunt during the peak of the rut.

Nobody would go hunt hardly either.


----------



## Captain Bachlott (Oct 16, 2016)

Bow hunted it this year, large field on the north boarder all peanuts. Saw a nice young 8 on the way out.


----------

